# Any advice for a first time VW buyer?



## Drew9494 (Sep 1, 2013)

Hello im new to the forums and VW's entirely. I've been looking to ditch my accord for a mk5 jetta but cant bring myself to decide between the GLI or one with the 2.5. Im planning on doing minor work on work to either such as CAI exhaust CPU re-map ect. ect. but in the end I want reliability, good gas mileage (not my biggest priority), performance, and least cost of maintenance. I love the sound of the 2.5s but the performance of the GLI but in the end whats the best one to live with for a long time? Any advice helps  :thumbup:


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

Gli gets my vote. Just gotta make sure you keep up on the maintenance.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

2.0T


----------



## ddougyy (Mar 19, 2013)

I vote GLI.


----------



## smgs92 (May 21, 2013)

GLI, but don't upgrade to a CAI on these. They run better on the stock. ECU upgrade won't do much for a 2.5 NA. If your goal is performance get the GLI, if it's reliability get the 2.5.


----------



## Tdi love (Sep 11, 2013)

ha...tdi cup edition all the way


----------

